# couple more pics.



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

best i can do for now.


----------



## doug1980 (Mar 28, 2011)

Is that Maple?


----------



## tomb (Mar 8, 2011)

*spalted jackpot*

Wow, you hit the spalted jackpot!!!:thumbsup:
Congratulations, if you have to much I would be happy to take some off your hands for you!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

still no actual grain pattern showing so can't tell what it is, but it's most likely maple. If you'd like to get a better ID you need to post pics that show the grain


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

okay, i am gonna let it dry for a while,thanrun a peice through a planer.thanks.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Holy crap that's gorgeous. I would love to get my hands on some wood like this. I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is spalted insanity! Nice find!


----------



## brindlecorey11 (May 3, 2011)

That is the mother load. Man I wish my stuff was half that nice. Can't wait to see what you make out of it


----------

